# Separation isn't all that bad



## Sas581011 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have made a commitment, to myself.
I commit to myself 110% everyday, I love
and care for my W very much but my life
Somehow feels real for once, really weird.
She came for lunch yesterday with my son
and we didn't talk much about much, very
calm and pleasant, a big hug goodbye,
and off she went. I somehow realised
yesterday that all I wanted is for her to
leave, i didn't want to be around my W.
Im not angry but im also not a door mat.
I love being on my own right now and
can confidently say we can be friends for
my baby boy but thats it. So my friends I
say to all, wake up and move on, remember
the last time something really bad happend
in your life, at the time your whole world was
in pieces, today I bet you can chuckle about
it. Im in this position cause I simply chose
to be (didn't realise at the time). Like I
Said I love my W, but my boy is my no.1
and so am I. Life goes on and heck Im not
Gonna let it pass me by. My W doesn't
want a divorce, she calls from time to time,
we go out from time to time with my son and
I like it this way, she keeps telling me we need
to start over, she feels she needs to fall in
love with me again and I need to earn
her trust, im listening for once. I understand
now, i dont need closure, i couldn't be
bothered. It's come time for ME, i am my
best friend, my companion, they say what
goes up must come down, but hey no reason
It cant go up again. Be strong all, live life, 
embrase this fantastic opportunity to change
yourself, its a vacation, the best one ever.
I choose life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

